# Malinois' in church?



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Been a bit since I've posted (new job and a move) but thought I'd post this. You don't see working dogs and a discussion on training in church services often so I thought some others might enjoy seeing it. I'm a pastor in Michigan and used my new Mali pup (thanks Aaron Rice) as an illustration. The sermon is a bit over 30 minutes but my illustration with Base Di Noraa (my mali pup) starts around 7 minutes or so 

http://www.ridgepoint.org/messages/using-those-in-need-vs-serving-those-in-need/

Toran


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Very cool Toran!


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Tim, still hoping to connect at some point... I think the ball was in my court, just been so busy with the recent move. I'll ring you in the not too distant future... 
Toran


----------



## Aaron Rice (Jun 12, 2010)

Very Nice and cool sermonToran!


----------

